# كلمتى لكم فى عام 2010 ( لكل الاعضاء واسره الاداره )



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا اخواتى 
بمناسبه رأس السنه 
احب ان اقول لكم
انى قضيت سنه جميله جدا معكم
بصراحه ماحستش بيها خالص 
زى السنه اللى فاتت 
بس السنه دى فرقت كتير عن اللى فاتت 
بمحبتكم الجميله 
جعلت ايامى سعيده 
بعيده عن الحزن التى تسمتر حياتى فيه 
يوما بعد يوم 
ولاكن اشكر رب المجد على محبته ليا 
فى العثور على بيت كله محبه وسلام (منتديات الكنيسة)
رغم بعض الخلفات التى حدثت بينى
 وبين بعض الاخوه
لاكن لن انسى فضل هذا المنتدى وفضلكم ايضا 
فى حياتى فى اشياء كثيره تكاد لا تحصى 
ومساعده كثير من اخوتى ليا من 
( تشجيعهم ليا ومساعدتى فى بعض الاشياء 
وفرحهم عند فرحى وحزنهم عند حزنى )
واود ان اشكركم جميعا 

من العضو الجديد إلى العضو المبارك والمشرفين والمشرفين العامين 
واسره الاداره 

لا اقدر ان اذكر اسم معين لكى لا انسى احد 
ولكى لا يزعل منى احد 
بل اود ان اشكر الجميع 
اتمنى ان اكون قدرت افيدكم هذه السنه 
بمواضيعى ومشاركتى معاكم 
واحب ان اوضح لكم 
ان استفداتى كانت كثيييييييييره جدا هذه السنه 
من المواضيع التى قرأتها فى المنتدى 
وبعض المشاركات التى نالت على اعجابى 
ومن المحبه الغير عاديه الموجوده بيننا 
واتمنى ان اكون قدمت خدمه تحوز على اعجاب الجميع 
اسف لكل شخص اخطأت فى حقه او اسأت الظن به 
اسف اذا كنت تأخرت على اى حد فى طلبه 
اسف ليكم جميعا 

اسف لعدم تواجدى فى بعض الاوقات 

اتمنى لكم سنه سعيده مليئه بالمحبه والسلام

سنه سعيده علينا جميعا 2010 بنعمه المسيح 
الموضوع ده متعود انى بكتبه كل عام  
لانكم اخواتى وبتشاركونى فى كل الاوقات 

الحزن - الفرح وكل وقت

وحبيت اقدم لكم 
كلمه شكر لكل أعضاء المنتدى 
واتمنى ما اكنش مشرف تقيل عليكم 
وما اكنش مضايق اى حد فيكم
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وسنه سعيده علينا كلنا 
بعيده عن الاحزان والتنهدات  
سلام المسيح معكم 
​


----------



## max mike (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو

وانت شخص جميل وطيب وكلنا بنحبك ونتمنالك كل خير 


ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك​*


----------



## كوك (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ميرسى على الموضوع ياكوكو*_
_*الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## youhnna (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب كوكو حبيبى
كل سنه وانت منور المنتدى
ربنا يفرحك ويحقق امانيك فى 2010 
وتكون سنه سعيدة عليك وعلينا كلنا​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيبه وعاوز اقول لك 
انا قضيت معاك احسن الايام 
وشكرا علي التهنئه الجميله​​


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررسى على الموضوع الجميل
وكل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وأنت طيب


موضوعك جميل ويحمل مشاعر طيبه ومحبه


شكرا جدا

ربنا يديم المحبه بين الجميع

يارب*​


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو*​


----------



## طحبوش (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميلاد مجيد و كل سنة و انت طيب يا كوكو


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2009)

* 
كل سنة و انت طيب يا مان*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو 
انت شخصية مميزة يا كوكو 
وكلنا هنا اخواتك وبنحب بعض
سلام المسيح معك ويحفظك ويجعل السنة جديدة سنة طيبة عليك


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلمة استاذ استفانوس لتعذره عن المشاركة لاسباب الحجب 
*
مهما قلت فلن تفي حروفي تعب محبتك وخدمتك 

اصلي ان يبارك الرب حياتك ويعطيك في سنة  2010 بغنى حكمة ومعرفة وصبر وغلية ونصرة وسلام يغمر القلب فيبتهج وجهك فرحا ويعطيك اقدام المبشريين فتكون خطواتك من ايمان لايمان الى ان ترى يسوع بالاعيان

امين

كل سنة وانت طيب ياغالي يسوع
​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*عيد ميلاد مجيد وكل عام وانت بالف خير كوكومان*

*وشكرا على الموضوع والكلمات الجميلة وبفعل هذا البيت هو بيتنا الثاني الذي نجد يه المحبة وروح التعاون والصدق*
​


----------



## سور (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميررررسى كوكو على الكلمات الرقيقة الحساسة ديه*
*ميرررسى على كل الموضوعات القيمة اللى بتعرضها فى بيتنا هنا*
*ميررسى على كل المشاركات الجميلة والفعاله فى مواضعنا*
*كل سنة وانت بالف خير وسلام*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الك 
بجد انت اخ عزيز علينا كلنا 
يارب تكون سنة 2010 سنة خير ومحبة لك وانشالله تحقق جميع امنياتك

محبة يسوع لتكن معك دوما​


----------



## vetaa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو
ودايما كلنا مع بعض يارب
ودايما تكون بنشاطك كده
ونحسدك
هههههه


*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا كوكو
انت شخصية رائعة اكن لها كل حب واحترام
نشيط ومشارك للجميع حتى وانت مشرف
تطل كما يطل النسيم الرقراق والهفهاف
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا
مودتى





​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياكوكو
نمنياتى بعام جديد وسعيد عليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك معانا​


----------



## yousteka (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو
ويارب تفيدنا بمواضيع على طوووووووول وتفضل منور المنتدى فور افر​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو
مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2010)

كل اللى هقوله....ربنا يعوضك على تعبك...وربنا قادر يفرح حضرتك...آمين


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو​*
> 
> _*وانت شخص جميل وطيب وكلنا بنحبك ونتمنالك كل خير *_​
> 
> ...


 
وانت طيب يا مايكل 
ميرررررسى على مروورك وعلى زوقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## باسم من ليبيا (2 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## mariana jo (2 يناير 2010)

ميلاد مجيد و كل سنة و انت بخير
’’,,’’​


----------



## mariana jo (2 يناير 2010)

happy new year



​ 











​


----------



## *koki* (2 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى على الموضوع ياكوكو*_
> 
> 
> _*الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *كل سنه وانت طيب كوكو حبيبى​*
> *كل سنه وانت منور المنتدى*
> *ربنا يفرحك ويحقق امانيك فى 2010 *
> 
> *وتكون سنه سعيدة عليك وعلينا كلنا*​


 
وانت طيب
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا يوحنا 
وعلى زوقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2010)

روحك حلوة يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيبه وعاوز اقول لك​
> انا قضيت معاك احسن الايام
> 
> وشكرا علي التهنئه الجميله ​



وانت طيب 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رومانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياكوكو وسنة جميلة وسعيدة على كل البشر تقبل تحياتى

​


----------



## linda danyal (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الكلمات الجميله  الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> ميررسى على الموضوع الجميل
> وكل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا مارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنت طيب*​
> 
> 
> *موضوعك جميل ويحمل مشاعر طيبه ومحبه*​
> ...


 
وانت طيب
ميرسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو وانت فعلا شخصية مميزة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو*​


 
وانت طيب يا مارسلينو ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ميلاد مجيد و كل سنة و انت طيب يا كوكو


 
وانت طيب يا طحبوش ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *كل سنة و انت طيب يا مان*​


 
وانت طيب يا مينا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> 
> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو*​


 
ميرسى يا بونى 
وانتى طيبه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو
> انت شخصية مميزة يا كوكو
> وكلنا هنا اخواتك وبنحب بعض
> سلام المسيح معك ويحفظك ويجعل السنة جديدة سنة طيبة عليك


 
وانتى طيبه
ميررررسى على زوقك يا ديدى
وعلى كلامك الجميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *كلمة استاذ استفانوس لتعذره عن المشاركة لاسباب الحجب *​
> 
> مهما قلت فلن تفي حروفي تعب محبتك وخدمتك ​
> اصلي ان يبارك الرب حياتك ويعطيك في سنة 2010 بغنى حكمة ومعرفة وصبر وغلية ونصرة وسلام يغمر القلب فيبتهج وجهك فرحا ويعطيك اقدام المبشريين فتكون خطواتك من ايمان لايمان الى ان ترى يسوع بالاعيان​
> ...


 
شكرا يا جو 
شكرا جزيلا استاذ استفانوس على كلمتك الجميله 
وانت طيب وربنا يجعلها سنه جميله عليك 
وعلى اسرتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *عيد ميلاد مجيد وكل عام وانت بالف خير كوكومان*​
> 
> *وشكرا على الموضوع والكلمات الجميلة وبفعل هذا البيت هو بيتنا الثاني الذي نجد يه المحبة وروح التعاون والصدق*​


 
وانتى طيبه يا النور 
ميررررسى على كلامك الجميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

سور قال:


> *ميررررسى كوكو على الكلمات الرقيقة الحساسة ديه*
> 
> *ميرررسى على كل الموضوعات القيمة اللى بتعرضها فى بيتنا هنا*
> *ميررسى على كل المشاركات الجميلة والفعاله فى مواضعنا*
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سور 
وعلى كلامك اللى بجد ما استحقهوش 
وميرسى كتير على تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا الك
> 
> بجد انت اخ عزيز علينا كلنا
> يارب تكون سنة 2010 سنة خير ومحبة لك وانشالله تحقق جميع امنياتك​
> ...


 
ميررررسى على كلامك الجميل با بنوته 
وعلى زوقك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *كل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو*
> 
> *ودايما كلنا مع بعض يارب*
> *ودايما تكون بنشاطك كده*
> ...


 
وانتى طيبه يا فيتا 
ميرسى ليكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا كوكو
> 
> انت شخصية رائعة اكن لها كل حب واحترام
> نشيط ومشارك للجميع حتى وانت مشرف
> ...


 
وانت طيب يا وليم
شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب ياكوكو​
> نمنياتى بعام جديد وسعيد عليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك معانا​


 
وانتى طيبه 
ميرسى يا سندريلا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

yousteka قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو
> 
> 
> ويارب تفيدنا بمواضيع على طوووووووول وتفضل منور المنتدى فور افر​


 
وانتى طيبه يا يوستيكا 
ميرسى على كلامك الجميل والمشجع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو​
> مرسي للموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
وانتى طيبه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> كل اللى هقوله....ربنا يعوضك على تعبك...وربنا قادر يفرح حضرتك...آمين


 
ميررررسى على زوقك 
وعلى محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

باسم من ليبيا قال:


> كل سنة وانتم بخير


 
وانت طيب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

mariana jo قال:


> ميلاد مجيد و كل سنة و انت بخير
> 
> 
> ’’,,’’​


 
وانتى طيبه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب


 


وانتى طيبه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> روحك حلوة يا كوكو​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب ياكوكو وسنة جميلة وسعيدة على كل البشر تقبل تحياتىhttp://groups.yahoo.com/group/fun_and_fun_only​


 
وانت طيب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

linda danyal قال:


> شكرا على الكلمات الجميله الرب يبارك حياتك


 

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا كوكو وانت فعلا شخصية مميزة​*


 
وانتى طيبه يا رنا
ميرسى على زوقك​


----------



## وليد عبدالعزيز (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​*اولا* انا عضو جديد معاكو هنا لو تحبو تقبلونى معاكو وموش حكون حزين لو ماوفقتوش
لانه بالفعل انا حكون متفهم الوضع بس ياريت اكون معاكو فى المنتدى
*ثانيا* تعازيا وكل المسلمون المخلصون المؤمنين على ارواح شهدء نجع حمادى مسلمين ومسيحين.
*.*لكن سؤال مجرد سؤال نطرحه بين انفسنا هم مين اللى قتلوا المسلمين والمسيحين فى نجع حمادى؟ واشمعنى فى الايام اللى صحبت الاحتفال برأس السنه الميلاديه واللى فيها كل الناس بتهنى بعض استقبالا لعيد اخواننا المسيحين؟ طيب مين اللى له المصلحه العليا فى اشاعه الفتنه بين المسلمين والمسيحين؟!!!!
مين له مصلحه فى غزو العراق وفلسطين
عذرا اخوانى فى الوطن فلنترك الخرافات التى تدعى بوجود فتنه فى نجع حمادى او فى اى بلد من من البلاد ولنتوخى الحذر ممن يتربصون بنا نحن صفوه العرب مسلمين ومسيحين
انا مسلم وموحد بالله واعتقد انه الديانه المسيحيه مؤمنه بوجودالله
فلنترك كونى مسلم وكونكم اصحاب المنتدى مسيحين ولنتحد لنزع فتيل الفتنه الطائفيه التى يروجون  لها المغرضون احنا عندنا فى القران سوره تقول(لكم دينكم ولى دين)
ف الدين لله والوطن للجميع
عذرا ل الاطاله فى اول احاديثى معكم متنيا ان لا يكون اخر حديث
كل الشكر للقائمين ع المنتدى

طالب جامعى اريد السلام للوطن              &تحياتى&​


----------

